# River King



## Vicki Worthington

Anybody know anything about the Open and the Derby so far?


----------



## Jason E.

Derby call backs to the 3rd.

1,5,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,16,17,20,21


----------



## Gwen Jones

Heard by phone that a dog went down in the open - didn't come back in with the bird and they found him in the field. A quad with high cover and I think 3 retired. RIP brave friend.


----------



## Jason E.

Open has been scrapped after running about 30 dogs and losing one. Heard they will start again in the morning. Derby 4rth will be ran in the morning i think they lost 2 dogs 20 , and 21, so 11 back. Not sure if those 2 numbers are a 100 percent right, bad cell reception.


----------



## Mike W.

Oh no. That is terrible. My condolences to whoever this dog was special to.


----------



## Gene

Sure hated to hear about the dog going down. It is 78 degrees so it isn't hot by normal standards. A long quad with three retired results in a lot of running. Throw in a hunt or two and it could be a real long way to run. Also it is early in trial season and some dogs may not be in the best of shape. Of course the dog that went down could have had some other issue unknow other than heat. Regardless, I hate it for everyone involved. I'm told some dogs have been picked up for fear of over heating. After the incident the field trial committee was meeting to discuss what happened. Don't know the outcome of that. Just a sad deal all the way around. Also think at least a couple of dogs were going to scratch after the incident.. it would be hard to run and follow that. I heard it was a nice test just long and lots of birds to pick up. My heart also goes out to all involved. 

Gene


----------



## TimThurby

How tragic!!! 

Our condolences to the Owners and Handler of this fine animal.

Tim & Shannon


----------



## john h.

My dog. Too broken up too comment now. Will try to post later.


----------



## Dan Blevins

John 

My and Amy's prayers are with you and Cole. If you need anything feel free to call us

Dan


----------



## Gene

John, So sorry to hear about your boy. I've seen him run several trials and he was sure one fine animal. Great looking dog and a very good performer. So sorry for you, your family, and for your pro who I am sure is also very upset as well. I can't imagine the pain you're going through. It makes me sick at my stomach to think about it. You'll all be in my thoughts and prayers tonight...

Gene


----------



## Jay Dufour

I am very sorry to hear this....condolences from us.


----------



## huntinman

John, sorry to hear about your dog. I was at the derby...the humidity seemed really high today. The cover in the fields is high as well. Bad situation all the way around...


----------



## Howard N

John, I am so sorry for you!!


----------



## croppiemstr

John sorry to hear about your Loss. The jones family will be keeping you and all the parties involved in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lab-Kid

John

I don't know what to say, except that we are so sorry. Kate and I were just two in the entire gallery that did all we could do for Cole. Unfortunately, it wasn't enough.


----------



## Gwen Jones

John,

I did not know which dog went down. I am heart sick for you and know that those at the trial are heart sick for you as well. My prayers for you and Greg.


----------



## KEITH L

john i am so sorry to hear of your loss 


keith l.
________
Rhode island medical marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Josh Conrad

John, so sorry for the loss of your buddy.


----------



## JusticeDog

John -

I heard about the loss of your dog while up in Minnesota. We are all very sad to hear about Cole... My condolences to you, your family, the Listers on the loss of this dog.... and to the judges, FT committe and club. Very tragic. RIP Cole.


----------



## FOM

So sorry to read of your loss john....RIP Cole...

FOM


----------



## Chris Atkinson

John, I'm so very sorry to learn of the accident with Cole.

I promise you that he went out doing what he loved.

My sincerest condolences to you my friend.

Chris


----------



## birdthrower51

So Sad for you, John, and to Greg Lister. Heaven has another great companion among them.


----------



## MikeBoley

May peace be with you and Cole,


----------



## Gypsy

so sorry to hear about the loss of Cole - may he rip. It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will be come as generous and loving as they are. author unknown.


----------



## Paul Fix

Edited out by Chris Atkinson from a blackberry on the grounds of river King

Now is a time to have empathy for many. 

Chris


----------



## HarryWilliams

Paul, I know not what happened but this is for sure a tragedy for all involved. I do not think your post serves any useful purpose. HPW


----------



## Ted Shih

I would be very reluctant to place blame on anyone in the absence of hard facts


----------



## Paul Fix

HarryWilliams said:


> Paul, I know not what happened but this is for sure a tragedy for all involved. I do not think your post serves any useful purpose. HPW


If no other purpose, let it serve as reminder to every judge.

I am sure the judges feel terrible and this was certainly not intentional. I am just very upset.

Lets hope that this brings an increased sense of awareness to the dangers of hypertherthermia and how quickly it can take a dogs life.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Now is a time for empathy for many.

Paul thanks for your call. I know it hurts when we have an accident like this. It hurts us all.

To the Huges and so many others, my condolences.


----------



## MikeBoley

any word on the Derby 4th series.


----------



## Fast Woody

MikeBoley said:


> any word on the Derby 4th series.


Just got off the phone with Danny and he said only 5 dogs have done the last series including his Gizmo...He said Ammo picked up. Joe Harp is running the last dog now..test was described as...300 yard mem. bird tight to the shorter go bird...100 yard water entry, 100 yard swim then another 100 yard to the long bird..and "very tough"




ps..John and Greg I'm sorry to hear about Cole...
________
extreme vaporizer review


----------



## AmiableLabs

Chris Atkinson said:


> I promise you that he went out doing what he loved.


Amen to that.

Further, everyone here is a dog person and knows how John feels, so our wishes are sincere. Cole was a family member.

John, you and your's are in our prayers.


----------



## TimThurby

Derby results:

1st- #13 - Sweet
2nd - #1 - Gizmo
3rd- #7 - Vegas
4th - #16 - Shade
RJ - #12 - Tux


----------



## Fast Woody

TimThurby said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1st- #13 - Sweet
> 2nd - #1 - Gizmo
> 3rd- #7 - Vegas
> 4th - #16 - Shade
> RJ - #12 - Tux


Sweet!!!!! Great Job Tom Bogusky and In The Hunt Farm's Executive Sweet!!!!!

Congratts to GIZMO, Tim and Shade, Wally and Charlie for Vegas and Gwen and Charlie for Tux.
________
mary jane


----------



## D Osborn

Iam so sorry, and my prayer will be for everyone involved, as I know hearts are broken.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

John,
We are sorry for the loss of your young dog. Ann & Bob


----------



## Chad Wilson

Congrats Sweet. From Pete: your littermate in Alabama


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats two of the AMIGOS !!!Tux and Vegas. Buster sending a hi five


----------



## Chad Baker

As I just changed another bandage on the G-man and try to keep him from taking his hooded collar off, it sure makes us proud of Danny and Gizmo getting 4th last week and 2nd this week in their first two trials. I believe Gizmo turned 1yr old last sunday! Danny called me and said that Gizmo turns around and backs into box for the memory birds like his daddy. Go Giz Go!!!!
CB


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*John so sorry for your loss!

Aaron*


----------



## Keith Holsted

John, I am truly sorry for the loss of your fine dog, I know Greg loved him and it is certainly a tragidy. Keith


----------



## Gawthorpe

John:
Nothing can replace the memories of a great dog. Please remember the greatest bird he ever retrieved and know that he worked hard because you gave him the opportunity to do what God made them for.

My best thoughts.


----------



## TimThurby

Qual to the 4th:

3, 9,10, 12, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21



Shannon


----------



## Bear00

Quick update
Am- 39 went to land blind and only 8 called back to the water.

The test as I am told was a double blind with a poison bird and a remote
send. From the matt the PB goes off, wait 3 sec and dry shot from gun station shorter but inline with PB winger. 1st blind is beside short gun. On
return you recieve your dog 20 feet short of matt, you leave him there and go passed the matt 30 feet and remote send to PB blind.

Open had 14 in water blind and only 7 went to the 4th.


----------



## john h.

It was raining here this morning when I was going out to air dogs. I grabbed a jacket. It was a jacket given out to the dogs that placed in the limited at the Lincoln Trail spring trial. It was Cole's jacket. He was a special and talented boy.

Thanks to all of my friends in the field trial community for your thoughts and prayers. Thanks to those that helped at the scene. I apologize for not returning calls, etc. It's still to difficult to discuss.

I hope that Cole did not give his life in vein and that we can all learn from it. We need to take the conditions at each trial into consideration and put the welfare of our beloved animals first. Hopefully, this incident will prevent tragedies in the future so that others will not have to feel the pain and guilt which I am feeling.

Greg, I know you loved Cole as much as I did and that you are feeling the same pain.

I hope to post a tribute to Cole when I am better able to collect my thoughts.


----------



## K G

John,

Thank you for fighting through the grief to post here. We appreciate it.

There but for the grace of God go ANY of us, judge or participant, on any given weekend. I know Greg Lister has to be feeling this just like you are.

Please know that our thoughts and condolences are with you. We look forward to your sharing the life of your special dog Cole when you are able.

Keith (kg) and Liz Griffith
Rockytop Retrievers/Chattanooga Retriever Club


----------



## tbyars

John:
No words can express my sorrow. Just read this and heard about it this morning while training with some friends! Hopefully, your dog just lined a blind for the Big Guy upstairs!


----------



## Gwen Jones

Just had a call.

Open 1st - Lassie - Joe Harp
2nd Paul Sletton
3rd PAul Sletton
4th Paul Sletton
Jam Mac DeBois
Tammy Bell

Am is still going. The word was that after the land blind, there were only 8 dogs left.


----------



## John Gassner

John, I am so sorry for your loss. I know you and Greg have a huge emptiness. 

I just wanted to let you know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Such a wonderful dog tragically lost.

The entire gallery went out and searched for Cole as soon as we realized what might have happened. Despite everyones best efforts we tragically lost a great dog. I am sorry our efforts were not enough.

I have never witnessed anything like this in almost 30 years of field trialing and I hope I never again do.

I hope that this does not destroy your relationship with field trials and dogs. If it does, we have not just lost a great dog, but, also a great friend and supporter of the field games.

John


----------



## john h.

Thanks, John. I'm going to step back for a while and evaluate without making any rash decisions. I will probably stop by this week-ends trial if Dex will bring my puppy. I have to go to the vet. oncologist tomorrow and decide if I am going to put down my almost 13 year old lab, Jake, I got as a puppy from Tom Sorenson. Jake is the reason I got interested in field trials. So, it is not getting any easier, 

I also am planning on hosting the cocktail party again at Mississippi Valley and am considering incorporating some type of benefit in memory of Cole.

See you soon

John


----------



## FOM

John,

You don't know me from Adam, but I have to say you are handling this tragic loss with dignity, I'm sure Cole is smiling ear to ear and is proud as can be.....sorry to hear about Jake also. Hopefully the puppy will be able to fill some of the emptiness the loss of Cole must of created....

You are in my thoughts and prayers...

FOM


----------



## Steve Amrein

John I just heard about Cole. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Debbie

Fast Woody said:


> *Just got off the phone* with Danny and he said only 5 dogs have done the last series including his Gizmo...He said Ammo picked up. Joe Harp is running the last dog now..*test was described as...300 yard mem. bird tight to the shorter go bird...100 yard water entry, 100 yard swim then another 100 yard to the long bird*..and "very tough"
> 
> 
> NOTE: my highlights
> 
> Not exactly the same mark I "saw"
> 
> Debbie


----------



## 2goldens

John,
I never met you, nor Cole, but have read this entire thread and feel absolutely terrible for you and your great loss and very close to tears. Once, my dog was injured in the field and the fear running out to find her was terrible. I am truly sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## Steve

I wasn't able to make the trial because my old guy was sick. I took him to the vet on Saturday morning and he was down to 53 lb after being 60 the week before. His blood test showed high white cell count. With antibiotics and prescription food he is doing alot better.


----------



## Downtown

John, 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Greg. So sorry to hear of your loss!

Dan and Missy


----------



## vanman

condolensces to all involved on the loss of a fine animal.


----------



## Blklab

Very sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

OMG this is so tragic! My thoughts and prayers are with you and everyone involved. My dog collasped at a hunt test this August in New England and I vowed that it was too close a call and would never do that again. Heat and humidity are HUGE factors in field trials. I am so very sorry for your loss.
Diane


----------

